# Sysinstall not installing packages?



## geoB (Aug 30, 2012)

I am new to FreeBSD but reasonably adventurous.  I've just installed v8.3 as a virtual machine on a Win7 laptop using VirtualBox in an attempt to replicate the environment of a client's PHP/MySQL application I've built.

After starting the machine and logging in as root I've launched sysinstall, selected Configure, Packages.  Regardless of the package I specify (I've tried apache, php5, mysql server, and cvsup-without-gui at various times) the package does not seem to be installed.  The whereis command returns, for example, 
	
	



```
cvsup-without-gui:
```
, that is - there is no directory indicated.

I've no doubt I've missed a step somewhere along the line and would appreciate suggestions as to where to step next.

Many thanks.

George


----------



## johnd (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi geoB,

donÂ´t use sysinstall(8). ItÂ´s deprecated. 

If you want to install a package use `# pkg_add -r packagename`. If you want to install it from the portstree, first fetch and extract a current portstree with portsnap(8)`# portsnap fetch extract` and go to the directory where the port live and install it from there, like so: `# cd /usr/ports/apache22 && make install clean`
Also read the handbook section Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

All the packages you mentioned are not part of a FreeBSD base installation. You have to install them yourself.


----------



## setevoy (Aug 30, 2012)

If don't sure what name of package you looking for - you can use freshports.org.

Also, there are tips for every founded port/package - how you can install it.


----------



## geoB (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies.

I've gained a measure of success by creating a second virtual machine with a larger fixed-size disk.  The original machine had a 2 GB fixed-size disk per the VirtualBox recommendation.  The second machine has an 8 GB fixed-size disk that, to my uneducated eye, appears to behave much better.  So far I've been able to install Apache 2.2 without difficulty.  Now it's on to build the rest of the circus.

George


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

2GB is surely a bit on the small side 

But that's the best thing about a virtual machine, you can just as easily start over again without having to mess with your own system :e


----------



## geoB (Aug 30, 2012)

Wholeheartedly agree!  I did not confess to the multiple times it took just to get the first working installation.  Sometimes I'm too clever for my own good.

g


----------



## BJwojnowski (Feb 19, 2013)

*Wondering What is Wrong*



			
				johnd said:
			
		

> Hi geoB,
> 
> donÂ´t use sysinstall(8). ItÂ´s deprecated.
> 
> ...



I perform all these above for installing from ports trying to get xorg and some chess games.  Each time it starts but then toward the end of the install or what appears to be an install it says processed "Stopped.  Error 1"  I was very happy that I installed a dual boot system on this Toshiba Satellite L770-STXN41 laptop with a sandy bridge i3 64 bit processor, 4GB RAM and 500 GB Hitachi Hard Drive.  I have windows 7 taking up the smaller part of the hard drive and about 380 GB dedicated to FreeBSD 9.1.  I installed FreeBSD from an ISO image downloaded and burned from the site referenced in TheFreeBSDProject.  I did the portsnap option and it installed without a hitch, portmanager also installed,  however, when I try to install portupgrade the same error mentioned shows up.  Now it would be real easy if I did dmesg or prtscrn and showed you the error but I am pretty much work from this one system and I have to shutdown and restart to get to a medium which I am able to communicate with outside the box.  Please help if you can.


----------



## geoB (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  I have, however, given up on FreeBSD - I did not have sufficient patience to deal with the learning curve.  Gotten too old, I guess!

g


----------

